# Handbetrieb verriegeln?



## Markus (22 März 2008)

hallo,

wollte mal eure meinunen dazu hören...

also ich mache in den handbetrieb idr keine verriegelungen.
ich sehe das so "handbetrieb ist handbetrieb"

der anlagenbediehner hat da nichts dran zu fumeln, der nutzt nur den automatikbetrieb.

und das wartungspersonal soll im handbetrieb maximale "entscheidungsfreihaeit haben, und dinge bewegen können ohne das irgendwelche sicherheiten (abgesehen von not-aus) abgefragt werden.

es ist also zb. möglich eine pumpe laufen zu lassen wenn die nachfolgeden ventile gechlossen sind. wobei ein mechanisches überströmventil oder eine überdruckstörung die schlimmeres verhindern. den grenzwert für die überdruckübereachung könnte der instandhalter in der maschinenparameter maske ebenfalls hochnehmen um etwas zu testen...

aber prinzipiell darf der bediener im handbetrieb ohne verigelungen die aktoren schalten.

dieser handbetrieb ist nur bediehnbar mit einer zusätzlichen freigabetaste die einen entsprechenden passwortlevel voraussetzt.


wenn es für den anlagenführer erforderlich ist, gibt es für ihn eine dritte betriebsart "einrichten", das wäre dann verigelter handbetrieb oder einzelschrittbetrieb.


aber handbetrieb ist handbetrieb und die volle verantwortung liegt in dem fall bei dem (unterwiesenen) bediener...

seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2008)

Bei mir gibt es

AUTOMATIK -- EINRICHTEN (nahezu alles verriegelt)

und einen separaten Schlüsselschalter der im Einrichtbetrieb 
die Verriegelungen killt. ABER im allgemeinen bleiben elektrische
Achsen dennoch verriegelt (planlos ohne jegliche sensoren womögl.
noch ohne Sicht fahren können - NO NO NO)

Gruß


----------



## sps-concept (22 März 2008)

*Handbetrieb*

Hallo Markus,

ich seh das anders. Was du meinst ist meiner Meinung der Einrichtbetrieb. Handbetrieb sollte verriegelt sein. 



> der anlagenbediehner hat da nichts dran zu fumeln, der nutzt nur den automatikbetrieb.



Anlagenbediener müssen auch im Handbetrieb fahren wenns mal ein kleineres Problem gibt was keine IH erfordert (Verklemmung, Bauteil verformt usw)

André


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2008)

Also ich habe auch im Handbetrieb Verriegelungen. Allerdings nur solche wichtigen, die eine Beschädigung direkt verhindern. (Horizontalhandling läßt sich nur bewegen, wenn die Vertikalhandlings gehoben sind etc.) Auch die Einrichter machen Fehler und haben mehr als nur eine Anlage zu betreuen. Ist etwas zerfahren worden, erfährst du in der Regel nicht, was wirklich passiert ist, menschlich durchaus verständlich, aber dann sucht man sich einen Wolf nach einem Fehler, der nicht existiert. Ansonsten kann man z.Bsp. einen Greifer öffnen, auch wenn er dann das Teil in die Anlage fallen läßt. Trotzdem versuche ich aber den Anlagenzustand, so weit es geht, mitzuführen, das fehlende Teil wird also gelöscht, die Anlage kann nach so einer Aktion trotzdem wieder anlaufen. Geht aber natürlich nicht immer, bei Schrittketten ist ohnehin ein Reset der bewegten Station anzuraten  . Ganz sicher hängt die Tiefe der Verriegelung von der Art der Gefährdung und der Anlage selbst ab, es gibt ja sehr unterschiedliche Prozesse, ich hab meist mit Anlagen zu tun, die Teile handeln und irgendetwas zusammenbauen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2008)

Hallo Markus

Ich kenne hier die Unterscheidung zwischen Handbetrieb und Wartungsbetrieb.

Handbetrieb:
Der Bediener hatte ein Problem in Automatik und muss die Anlage in Hand leerfahren. Hier sind Sicherheitsverriegelungen aktiv, z.B. ein PVC Mischer öffnet, wenn er seine max. Temperatur erreicht hat, da die Betriebsleitung nicht möchte, dass die Feuerwehr zur Werksbesichtigung kommt.

Wartungsbetrieb:
Der Instandhalter lässt ein Ventil auf und zu fahren, weil er sehen möchte ob die Endlagen kommen. Hier sind keine Sicherheitsverriegelungen aktiv. Der Instandhalter sollte wissen was er tut. Die Bedienung liegt auf Passwortlevel Instandhaltung und kann auch vom Verfahrenstechniker nicht genutzt werden.

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## zotos (22 März 2008)

Verriegelungen sind im Handbetrieb deutlich aufwendiger und auch nötiger als im Automatikbetrieb. Ein störungsfreier Ablauf im Automatikbetrieb würde ja auch ganz ohne Verriegelungen auskommen.

100% sicher verriegeln geht nicht und ruck zuck hat man was tot verriegelt. Dazu kommt das man dem Bediener dann auch zeigen muss das die Bewegung verriegelt ist und am besten noch warum (Freigabebedingungen). Ich kenne nur eine Firma die das konsequent so macht und in dem System stecken viele Mannjahre damit nicht jedes Projekt mit einem riesigen Aufwand verbunden ist.

Da wäre ein nützliches :TOOL: mal sehr hilfreich ;o)


----------



## crash (22 März 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> 
> Ich kenne hier die Unterscheidung zwischen Handbetrieb und Wartungsbetrieb.
> 
> ...



*ACK*

So mache ich das auch.


----------



## Markus (22 März 2008)

anscheinend sidn wir alle derselben ansicht, jedoch hat jeder seine eigenen definition von den namen der betriebsarten.

automatik betrieb ist klar --> im idelafall gibt es nur noch stasrt/stop

wenn der bediener die maschine leerfährt, oder zb eine folie einfädelt, dann macht er das meiner meinung nach ein "einrichtbetrieb" weil er seine maschine einrichtet. dieser betrieb ist - da für einen bediener die nicht bis drei zählen können zugänglich - verriegelt.

wenn ein instandhalter an etwas rumfummelt, etwas testen, wechseln ausprobieren will, dann mach der das im handbetrieb. er bekommt dann die gesammte steuerungshoheit und sein gehirn übernimmt die sps-funktion --> er darf unveriegelt, also ohne weitere zustimmung der sps, die aktoren von hand ansteuern. das ist meiner meinung nach der "handbetrieb".


der handbetrieb kann auch genutz werden um dinge zu machen für die die anlage normalerweise nicht konzipiert wurde. der kreativität der instandhalter soll nichts im wege stehen...  

wobei das sicher mit meiner grundphilosophie zusammenhängt das ein inst 98% der fehler ohne pg, nur über vernünftige wartungs- und diagnosefunktionen der visu finden können muss!


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> *Verriegelungen sind im Handbetrieb deutlich aufwendiger und auch nötiger als im Automatikbetrieb. Ein störungsfreier Ablauf im Automatikbetrieb würde ja auch ganz ohne Verriegelungen auskommen.*
> 
> 100% sicher verriegeln geht nicht und ruck zuck hat man was tot verriegelt. Dazu kommt das man dem Bediener dann auch zeigen muss das die Bewegung verriegelt ist *und am besten noch warum (Freigabebedingungen*). Ich kenne nur eine Firma die das konsequent so macht und in dem System stecken viele Mannjahre damit nicht jedes Projekt mit einem riesigen Aufwand verbunden ist.
> 
> Da wäre ein nützliches :TOOL: mal sehr hilfreich ;o)


 

...aber das System hilft nur grob, den für jede Maschine sind
die Verriegelungen und vor allem ggf. die Freigabetexte immer wieder
neu anzufassen.


Als Essenz sehe ich.


1. AUTOMATIKBETRIEB
2. Tippbetrieb (wie Automatik nur stationsweises [leider auch manchmal maschinenweites] Tippen)
3. EINRICHTBETRIEB ("Fast" alles verriegelt)
4. HANDBETRIEB (bei uns EINRICHTBETRIEB "fast" alles unverriegelt)

was vergessen?

.


----------



## arcis (22 März 2008)

*+*



> HANDBETRIEB (bei uns EINRICHTBETRIEB "fast" alles unverriegelt)


Ernsthafte Maschinenschäden oder sonstige absehbare Gefahren für Leib und Leben müssen auch im Handbetrieb verhindert werden. Da würde ich keinem Operator, Einrichter oder wem auch immer über den Weg trauen. 

Und wenn er das dann aber trotzdem so haben will, dann will ich von ihm einen expliziten schriftlichen Auftrag, dass das so sein soll, dass ihm klar ist, was er da will, dass die gefährlichen Zustände in der Verantwortung des Kunden liegen und er sich um die richtige Schulung des Personals kümmert. Ganz speziell bei den Amerikanern.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Maschinenschäden oder sonstige absehbare Gefahren für Leib und Leben müssen auch im Handbetrieb verhindert werden. Da würde ich keinem Operator, Einrichter oder wem auch immer über den Weg trauen.
> 
> Und wenn er das dann aber trotzdem so haben will, dann will ich von ihm einen expliziten schriftlichen Auftrag, dass das so sein soll, dass ihm klar ist, was er da will, dass die gefährlichen Zustände in der Verantwortung des Kunden liegen und er sich um die richtige Schulung des Personals kümmert. *Ganz speziell bei den Amerikanern*.


 

*Ganz speziell bei den Amerikanern *...da kann man nicht vorsichtig genug sein.



Ansonsten ist bei uns der

HANDBETRIEB (bei uns EINRICHTBETRIEB "fast" alles unverriegelt) 

mit einem speziellen Schlüsselschalter verriegelt, ABER das heißt noch lange nicht das dabei die Türen offen sein dürfen. Das ist noch
ein separates, ganz anderes Thema.

Gruß


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 März 2008)

Hand ist Hand.
Bei uns wirkt die BA Hand direkt auf die Hardware, also auf Schütz oder FU, als Notbedienebene. 

Ist im Bereich der Ver- und Entsorgung so üblich.


----------



## MW (24 März 2008)

Ich geb auch mal mein Senf dazu

Ich bevorzuge diese Betriebsartenaufteilung:

Automatik: alle Verrieglungen aktiv, manche Handfunktionen sind je nach anwendungsfall auch jetzt möglich

Handbetrieb: Immernoch fast alle Verrieglungen aktiv, anlage bewegt sich nur wenn Bediener Kopf(Button) betätigt.

Einrichtbetrieb: fast alle Verriegelungen weg, diese Betriebsart ist nur möglich, wenn sie mit einem Schlüsselschalter aktiviert wurde, diesen Schlüssel haben nur die Instandhalter. Jetzt sind alle Handfunktionen (fast)ohne Verrieglungen bedienbar.

Die Sache mit dem Schlüssel, beseitigt das Passwort-"drama" (Bediener hat zufällig mal das Passwort gesehen und baut damit sch...)


----------



## BUR (25 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Das mit den Betriebsarten ist denke ich maschinenspeziefisch zu betrachten. Bei uns gibt es folgende Betriebsarten:

Einrichten: alle Bewegungen frei fahrbar, allerdings so weit verriegelt, dass man nichts versemmeln kann.

Hand: Werkstück wird von Hand eingelegt und entnommen, Maschinenbewegung wird mit Fußschalter ausgelöst.

Auto: außer Start/Stop nichts möglich

Auto-Hand: Testfunktion des Automatikablaufes ohne Werkstück

Werkzeugwechsel: es werden nur Bewegungen für den WW freigegeben.

Zum Thema Schlüsselschalter: auch Instandhalter können mal einen schlechten Tag haben und nachher ist das Geschreie groß. Bei Anlagen mit mehreren Servoantrieben ist schnell mal was versemmelt und der Schaden geht in die Hunderttausende.

Gruß
BUR


----------



## PeterEF (25 März 2008)

Zur Frage der Betriebsarten und insbesondere deren Verriegelung hat mir ein Kunde nach einer Prüfung durch die BG Metall gesagt, relevant sollte die *DIN EN 13128 "Sicherheit von Werkzeugmaschinen - Fräs- und Bohrfräsmaschinen" *sein.

Dort gibt es drei Betriebsarten:
-Automatikbetrieb
-Einrichten
-Hand (heißt dort: "Wahlweise Betriebsart für manuelles Eingreifen unter eingeschränkten Betriebsbedingungen")

Kennt und nutzt jemand diese Norm und kann mal ein wenig darüber plaudern oder noch besser brauchbare Literatur empfehlen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

... ich glaube, in der Namensgebung der Betriebsarten gibt es Variations-Spielraum ... das kommt in diesem Thread recht deutlich heraus. In der funktionellen Auslegung allerdings herrscht weitesgehend Einigkeit. 
Ich denke auch mal, dass der Maschinenbeschreibung jedes Einzelnen hinterlegt ist, was mit welcher Betriebsart-Bezeichnung genau gemeint ist.

Ich kenne da übrigens auch noch eine Variation :
- Automatik : wie gehabt
- Semi-Automatik : erlaubt das manuelle Starten von von Teil-Funktionen, die dann ihren Ablauf wie im Automatik-Betrieb durchführen. Wird gerne als Funktions-Test hergenommen.
- Handbetrieb : Einzel-Funktionen per Tastendruck mit Verriegelung gegen unbeabsichtigtes Beschädigen
- Tipp-Betrieb : Einrichtbetrieb für z.B. Servo-Achsen
- Wartungsbetrieb (Maintenance) : Einzelfunktionen per Tastendruck ohne Berücksichtigung irgendwelcher Verriegelungen ...

So hatten die meissten meiner Kunden das in der Vergangenheit immer haben wollen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Martin L. (25 März 2008)

Hallo Betriebsarten Fan´s,

also bei uns in der CNC-Technik gibt es klare Vorgaben der Betriebsarten

1. Handbetrieb    (Jog)  
Richtiger Handbetrieb mit Verriegelungen durch Sensorik direktes steuern der Aktoren.  Durch Passwort für Wartungspersonal  ohne Verriegelungen.

2. Tippbetrieb     (Jog-Inc)
Unterbetriebsart zum Handbetrieb, alle Funktionen im Tippbetrieb möglich,
Sicherheit wie Handbetrieb.

3. Referenzieren  (Ref)
Starten der Referenzpunktfahrt für die CNC-Achsen, Hilfsachsen, Geometrieachsen  etc. Alles überwacht mit Verriegelungen.

4. Halbautomatik  (MDA)
Teile des CNC-Teileprogrammes sind hier auch verfahrbar.
Alles überwacht mit Verriegelungen.

5. Automatik       (Auto)
Vollautomatikablauf der Maschinen mit allen Verriegelungen, Überwachungen etc.
Außerdem gibt es noch die Funktion "Einzelsatz" mit der jeder Satz im
CNC-Teileprogramm einzeln abgefahren werden kann.

Ich denke zur Sicherheit des Bedienungspersonals und der Maschine, ist
es immer besser mit Verriegelungen zu arbeiten, die man selbst oder geschultes Wartungspersonal ausser Kraft setzen können!!


----------



## Hartmut Lux (25 März 2008)

Ich muß Ralle weitestgehend zustimmen. Wichtige Verriegelungen für die Anlagensicherheit, wie z.B. Endlagenschalter an Wagen, müssen auch im Handbetrieb wirken.

Man sollte beim Handbetrieb zwischen Anlagen- und Maschinenbau unterscheiden: Im Anlagenbau macht ein Handeingriff bei laufendem System oftmals Sinn. Hier ist eine stoßfreie Umschaltung von Automatik auf Hand und zurück bei laufendem System oft sinnvoll, da man dadurch z.B. den Ausfall kompletter Anlagen wegen eines defekten Sensors verhindern kann. 

Im Maschinenbau ist der Handbetrieb eines Antriebes oft nur bei stehender Maschine und zu Wartungszwecken sinnvoll , da hier durch ständiges, automatisches Schalten eine Handsteuerung meist nicht beherrschbar ist.

Eine Betriebsart "Hand" ist an sich immer Unfug, da Handbetrieb und Tippen sich immer auf einzelne Aktuatoren bezieht, nie auf das Gesamtsystem.

Betriebsarten einer Anlage oder Maschine beziehen sich auf alle Aktuatoren einer Anlage bzw. eines Anlagenbereiches. Betriebsarten sind die Automatik- bzw. Teilautomatikfunktionen wie z.B. Einrichten, Grundstellungsfahrt, Referenzieren und Automatik (auch dann wenn dabei  mal einzelne Elemente in "Hand" genommen werden).  

=meine Meinung=

Optimale Anlage: Alles machen können, nichts müssen und wie bei einer Waschmaschine Programm(-Parameter) einstellen und dann nur zwei Knöpfe zum Bedienen: Start und Stop.


----------

